# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Смешные названия сайтов

## Alexei

Cписок смешных и нелепых названий сайтов в интернете  
Газета The Sun опубликовала список найденных ею забавных названий доменных имен. 
Это подчас смешные или нелепые имена сайтов. Газета называет эти названия дурацкими и нелепыми, предполагая, что такие имена сайтов появлялись случайно. 
Примером такого названия может служить адрес penisland.com. Из названия вовсе не очевидно, что речь идет всего лишь о сайте (своеобразном "острове"), где можно купить авторучки. 
Среди других названий, найденных журналистами The Sun, можно отметить:
whorepresents.com - это вовсе не сайт проституток, а база данных по поиску известных людей.
expertsexchange.com - не сайт специалистов по смене пола, а сообщество по обмену знаниями между программистами.
therapistfinder.com - помогает искать не насильников, а врачей-терапевтов.
molestationnursery.com - можно подумать, что это сайт педофилов, а на самом деле это место, где можно приобрести морозоустойчивые растения для сада. 
Удалось также обнаружить и другие, не менее забавные названия сайтов. Так знаменитый сайт эстонского детского сада носит гордое имя mudila.ee, а Институт экспериментальной биологии там же в Эстонии располагается по не совсем приличному для нашего глаза и уха адресу ebi.ee. Еще более неприличен e-mail института, по которому предложено обращаться на главной странице сайта. 
Сайт anus.com создан американской ассоциацией нигилистов (The American Nihilist Underground Society), а представительство ООО "Стройсвязьурал-1" располагается по адресу ssu.ru. А urka.ru - это сайт Удмуртской Республиканской Коллегии Адвокатов (УРКА). 
На сайте dermo.com, производящей химические реагенты, красуется приветственная надпись Welcome to Dermo, что не может не вызвать улыбку у русскоязычных пользователей интернета. А по адресу nasrat.com расположен сайт туристических услуг - там, к примеру, можно заказать авиабилет. 
Французская телекоммуникационная компания выбрала для своего сайта оригинальный адрес - minet.net. Компания так и называется - MiNet. Немецкая фирма-производитель противомоскитных сеток также неблагозвучно имени своего сайта на русском языке - neher.de. 
Компания Jopa Company - сайт jopa.com - занимается ландшафтным дизайном, а по адресу jopa.net расположена благотворительная некоммерческая организация Jopa Ministries, Inc. Кроме того, существует сайт jopaonline.com, предлагающий посетителям заказать горячие обеды с доставкой.  
Нигерийская компания Ebun Industries Limited является крупным поставщиком какао на мировой рынок. Адрес сайта соответствующий - ebun.com. Еще неприличнее звучит адрес сайта компании Education Based Latino Outreach, занимающейся образованием. 
Словенский информационный портал расположен по адресу sraka.com, а если набрать в строке браузера suki.net, то вы попадете на японский сайт, посвященный сетевым технологиям. Suka.com приведет вас на сайт благотворительной организации - Singapore United Kingdom Association. 
Итальянский музыкант выбрал себе оригинальный псевдоним, и сайт у него такой же - urod.org. А chmo.com принадлежит компании, разрабатывающей микрокомпьютеры.  http://soft.mail.ru/pressrl_page.php?id=12572

----------


## cheshire_cat

я валяюсь  ::

----------


## Vadim84

> я валяюсь

 Ага, я тоже  ::   ::   ::  
Бедные, наивные создатели этих сайтов! Многие из них ведь и не подозревают, как глупо, нелепо, непристойно, смешно звучат названия их сайтов!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by cheshire_cat  я валяюсь    Ага, я тоже    
> Бедные, наивные создатели этих сайтов! Многие из них ведь и не подозревают, как глупо, нелепо, непристойно, смешно звучат названия их сайтов!

 Нужно добавить: на русском языке. Уверен, что многие наши слова напоминают носителям других языков их реалии.  ::    

> Статья В.П. Белянина "Лингвистический шок" 
> Rusistica Espanola - журнал по проблемам русского языка и литературы. №5, 1995. Мадрид 
> Педагогам известно понятие культурного шока как непринятия учащимся элементов культуры чужого языка (Rivers W.M. Teaching Foreign Languages Skills. Chicago - London, 196. Лингвистический шок можно определить как состояние удивления, смеха или смущения, которое возникает у человека при общении с иностранцем, когда первый слышит элементы, звучащие на его родном языке смешно или неприлично. 
> Комический эффект возникает, когда нейтральное слово одного языка омонимично слову родного языка, обладающему совершенно иным значением. Персидское [кефир] соответствует русскому "неверный"; турецкое kulak значит "ухо"; турецкое bardak - "стакан". Наоборот, английские constipation и diarrhea ("запор" и "понос") кажутся на редкость благозвучными. 
> Множество иностранных слов звучат как русская нецензурщина. На суахили huyu "этот", huyo "тот самый"; "идиот" по-венгерски huye; по-латински huyus "этот". По-турецки: [хуй] "характер"; [бизда] "у нас"; [манда] "бык"; [хер] "каждый". Ливанский гимн [белади] - "моя страна". По-корейски "алло" - [ёбосё], "подготовительный факультет" - [еби хак пу]. Испанская фраза Yo trajo traje [ё трахо трахе] "Я принёс костюм" пронизана сходством с "трахать". 
> Жена советского посла в одной из арабских стран попросила таксиста довезти её по нужному адресу. Подъезжая к дому, таксист переспросил "Какой номер?": [ракм] - "номер", [гдаш] (просторечное сокращение от [кад эш]) - "сколько, какой". Вместе это прозвучало почти как [Раком дашь?]. 
> Неприятным моментом в общении лиц, принадлежащих разным культурам, служит неблагозвучность имени одного из них для другого. Если пример с пакистанским доктором Дурани вызовет лишь улыбку, то японское имя Ебихара очень помешает его носителю в России. Отмечаются как не совсем приличные и испанские имена Хулио, Сиси. Человек с обычной болгарской фамилией Какалов вынужден был поменять фамилию перед полётом в советском космическом корабле на Иванов (см. также: Сорокин Ю.А. Фактор амбивалентности и комизма имени // Функционирование текста в лингвокультурной общности. М., 1978, с. 95-100). 
> (Классическое китайское имя [хуй] в России стараются произносить и писать [хой], [хуэй] или даже [най] (если имя переводят с английского. Аргентинскую провинцию Jujui [хухуй] на русских картах обозначают как Жужуй. - Примечания автора сайта). 
> Неприличное созвучие слышится не только при наличии сегментного соответствия (слог - слог; слово - слово). В английской фразе Who is absent? ("Кто отсутствует?") непристойность возникает на стыке. 
> ...

----------


## Friendy

Очень интересная статья, Rtyom, спасибо.

----------


## Rtyom

Пожалуйста.  ::

----------

